
Show HN: Open-Source Dashboard UI Kit - jaha
https://github.com/htmlstreamofficial/awesome-dashboard-ui-kit
======
roberdam
Preview link [https://htmlstream.com/preview/awesome-dashboard-ui-
kit/inde...](https://htmlstream.com/preview/awesome-dashboard-ui-
kit/index.html)

------
ac4tw
Checked out the preview on htmlstream and really enjoyed how complete this is
and all the items you've included.

One thing I saw was during my mobile litmus test (Chrome developer tools set
to iPhone 5SE), it didn't render using the full screen width, being offset
left. Checking the element dimensions confused me because they matched those
given for the device. Perhaps an issue in Chrome I'm using (76.0.3809)--when I
inspect I see that the root element width of 320x568 matches that stated for
the device. Looks fine on other device emulations with more than 400 pixels of
width.

~~~
jaha
Hi, thank you for your feedback. Replied on the Github issues page for the
solution.

------
lerpapoo
It looks so nice, I always look at admin dashboards and compare the style to
what i have and then i think how much hell it is to build all the
functionality compared to just designing buttons, I wish all I had to do was
just design the look and it would just automagically decide what kind of
hellish logical backend it plugs into lol.

~~~
jaha
Hi, super glad to hear that you like it. Awesome dashboard comes with
extensive documentation where you can automagically change any styles with
sass. We use the same source as our premium products.

~~~
bastijn
I think what was meant is if only UI was the bottleneck of creating great
dashboards... We would all have fancy dashboards in no time. Unfortunately,
the real work is in talking to your hellish backend and make it cough up the
data and then convert that in a format the beautiful frontend understands.

~~~
jaha
Agree in some point but there's are tons of solutions comes with premium
Dashboard which covers almost anything.

------
stallmanite
No deep technical feedback but I like the look of this. Nice work.

~~~
jaha
Thank you for your kind feedback. I am super glad that you like it!

